# Some good spots!



## chrisbaker1981 (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Umbral (Oct 2, 2013)

Only looking on my phone so it's hard to tell, is the third pic a tortoise or a turtle?


----------



## woody101 (Oct 2, 2013)

Great photo's  Where did you find the Tortoise and Viper?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm also curious about the tortoise and viper, were they in Aus?


----------



## chrisbaker1981 (Oct 2, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> I'm also curious about the tortoise and viper, were they in Aus?



The viper is actually a PUFFADDER - I got this pic on the border of Angola and Namibia. It was only a baby ( about 15cms ) and quite dark coloured (normally they are more yellow further south). This snakes packs a serious punch though and getting bitten by it would not of been fun at all!

The Tortoise is in CapeTown south africa. My dad keeps about 10 or so on our property ranging in size, and age. this is one the babies that we find every now and again moving across the lawn.

Most of the other pics are taken in the Northern Territory, Various National Parks in NSW and Africa. 

Got heaps more. That Python was last night near the Northern Beaches of Sydney.....


----------



## Bushman (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice pics Chris. You've found some cool local critters there and it's good to see some wild overseas specimens too. 
That Diamond Python looks like it's in an extremely defensive mode in the first shot. I never approach a python when it assumes this attitude. Notice the flattened head which expresses great agitation. Approaching a python when it looks like this will almost certainly result in a bite. I very rarely see this in Diamonds. Was there a predator around that had stirred it up by any chance?


----------



## ssstevespythons (Oct 3, 2013)

chrisbaker1981 said:


> The Tortoise is in CapeTown south africa. My dad keeps about 10 or so on our property ranging in size, and age. this is one the babies that we find every now and again moving across the lawn.



I wish we could keep tortoises. I had one as a kid awesome little guys. So stubborn and determined once they get an idea in their heads.


----------



## chrisbaker1981 (Oct 3, 2013)

hey mate - not sure if my reply came through, here's the short version:
car almost ran over him when i spotted him, as he was lying in the middle of the rd, I stopped and moved him, which understandably, ticked him off a bit. ( no-one likes being moved from a nice warm spot ), walked into bush a bit and then put him on a rock to take photos, so the lense in his face probably got on his nerves too. all in all though, better a slightly ticked off snake, than a dead one in the middle of the rd 

- - - Updated - - -





> I wish we could keep tortoises. I had one as a kid awesome little guys. So stubborn and determined once they get an idea in their heads.



yeah tortoises are great, they have a heap of personality which you wouldn't expect. We have a big one, about 95-105 years old and she's awesome! Pet hate : people calling tortoises ...turtles and vice versa haha!


- - - Updated - - -

just out of curiosity, the striped python with the dark head? Woma?

And the brown snake, I got that pic in the grasslands surrounding Barrington Tops - would that be a "brown snake". I guess I have answered this question, but good to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 3, 2013)

chrisbaker1981 said:


> just out of curiosity, the striped python with the dark head? Woma?
> 
> And the brown snake, I got that pic in the grasslands surrounding Barrington Tops - would that be a "brown snake". I guess I have answered this question, but good to hear your thoughts.



The python is a Black-headed python. And the other snake looks like an Eastern brown snake but I'm not certain. 

Thanks for sharing your pics


----------

